# Night Predator Hunting Gear Black Friday Sale



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com is hosting it's annual Black Friday Sale with 30% all NightSnipe branded lighting gear and 8% off everything else store-wide from tripods/e-callers to night vision and thermal! Come on over and check it out!


----------



## caller (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow that's a deal and Paul is great to do business with great customer service.


----------

